# Senior Dog Advice?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

First of all, congratulations to Winnie and to you! We love our seniors!

Here is what I am doing now (and I hope to learn more from this thread as others post):
1. *2 vet visits* spaced 6 months apart.
2. *Senior blood panels* drawn twice a year. My vet calls them early detection profiles. The annual heartworm test will be done at least once a year.
3. Both of my dogs are hypothyroid so we also include *extra thyroid testing* in the blood profiles.
4. *Urine and fecal checks*.
5. *Weight check*. One dog struggles to maintain his weight, the other struggles to keep his weight normal. I've been told keeping a dog lean is one of the best ways to help them in their senior years because it keeps stress off the joints. 
6. *Lump and Bump Check. *You might see if this new vet will help you keep a bump and lump map. My current senior seems to grow them overnight. 
7. *Nutritional/Supplementation Discussion*. Dog's nutritional needs "may" need tweaking as they go into their senior years. My vet always discussing the dog's diet/kibble and what supplements we are or should be giving him. This is a good time to discuss supplements like added glucosamine/chondroiton, cholidin (for cognituve function), Sam-E (for liver function, cognitive function and possibly anti-inflammatory function) and Omega 3 fish oils--not total fish oils but the Omega 3 part only which is great for the skin and is nature's best anti-inflammtory (in my personal opinion). To get the Omega 3 number take the DHA and EPA figures on the capsule you want to give and add them. One vet told me for arthritic dogs you should supplement 300 mgs for each 10 pounds of weight. In my case that is about 1800 mgs of Omega 3s. Also make sure it doesn't contain extras like Vitamin A which is toxic in high levels.
8. *Eye Check*. The vet will probably check your dog's eyes for cataracts or other possible degenerative diseases.
9. *Ear Check*. This is done for possible ear infections. 
10. *Anal Check*. This is something my vet is now going to implement at all the senior exams, based in large part of an increased number of anal growths being discovered in their clinic. Unfortunately my senior guy is one of those dogs who has an anal growth that they suspect is an anal adenocarcinoma. He has something worse going on (hemangiosarcoma) that needs more critical treatment at this time.
11. *Temperature Check*.
12. *Activity/Exercise/Temperment/Behavior Check. *Not all vets will do this, but they should--discuss the dog's exercise and daily activities. The vet should be advised if the dog is more lethargic or has lost energy in recent months as this can be a sign of something medical going on. If their behavior is changed, this should also be mentioned as there may be an underlying medical cause.
13. *Dental Check*. At this time the vet may recommend a dental cleaning. Dirty teeth and gums can lead to all sorts of medical issues for dogs. Even though they must go under anesthesia it is important for their health. They can also have bumps/lumps biopsied and x-rays taken if arthritis or hip dysplasia is suspected. 

I'm sure there are lots more good suggestions other GRF'ers can share. My final advice is to *be your dog's best advocate--if you sense something is off kilter, mention it to the vet. You know your dog the best.* If you don't feel a sense of partnership with this new vet, consider finding someone else who can work with you to insure your senior Golden's care is the best he can receive.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

excellent post Anne!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Fantastic advice! Thank you very, very much!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> First of all, congratulations to Winnie and to you! We love our seniors!
> 
> Here is what I am doing now (and I hope to learn more from this thread as others post):
> 1. *2 vet visits* spaced 6 months apart.
> ...


Bravo Anne..... excellent advice and reference.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I forgot 2 things our vet does at senior exams:

1. We have an option to pay a little more and get ekg testing of our senior golden's heart. They do this as a routine pre-screen before any anesthesia to make sure the dog is ok for a procedure. If your vet doesn't offer this, ask for it.

2. About 2 years ago our vet started taking blood pressures on dogs of any age for any medical visit, even if it's for an anal sac expression. My guys are pretty active at vet visits and sometimes a good reading isn't possible. It's a good screen for underlying medical conditions and I would suggest asking your vet about this. 

On a safety, not health related note, it is good to ask for a vet tech or nurse to scan your dog to make sure the microchip (if your dog has one) is still in place and readable!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

All of the above advice is really excellent, but I would like to add

*Exercise*. As your golden gets older it may be easier on his joints and system to start slower or later in the day. My golden oldies have exercised up to pretty much their last day but at their pace, not mine. I am starting to see my Casey slow down (he'll be 9 next month), but its okay; now he stays closer to me while the younger ones go charging back and forth. 

*Grooming* Groom often so you can catch any new lumps or bumps; I massage as well so I can feel for stiffness. Also the coat can change as they age and become more prone to snarls; and its just plain nice quality time.

And mostly, enjoy your time with Winnie. Take plenty of pictures - if his back starts to get that curve and you don't like it, take head shots etc.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold gave excellent advice. I'll have to ponder a while to see if there is any I can add.

I also really like the massage suggestion since it has made a huge difference in my old guy's mobility.

IF Winnie is not showing any signs of arthritis (difficulty getting up and using stairs) you could try a lower dose of Glycoflex for maintenance/preventive treatment at this time. Ask your vet's opinion of this.

I hope you find a good vet in your area. Try to find one who knows a lot about the senior issues.

Post pictures! Your statement that you want your guy to thrive hit home exactly!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is great information, maybe someone can make that a sticky for future reference.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the wonderful info! I will be printing this out and taking it with us, for reference. I so appreciate it. I ordered Winnie glycloflex 3 last night. I've been putting it off (denial on my part) but I think it can only help him. We live in a ranch, so I don't know how he is with stairs. But he's a little slower when standing, sometimes. Otherwise, he's super active for HIM (he's always been a mellow dog, even as a puppy had little endurance). But he will still happily swim for 4 or 5 hours a day. He just takes lots of breaks. And he goes bonkers at the dog park, still. His prior vet said his heart is in the shape of an athlete who runs marathons, so we're good on the heart and blood pressure. But it does need to be monited. Here's some pics, I hope you think he is as handsome, lovey-dovey adorable, and goofy as I do!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I was so excited about posting pictures that I forgot to comment on the massage. For years now, Winnie has loved massage and DEMANDS it daily. He does the fake out, he acts like he is asking for a head pet, then turns around and shows his rear! He likes to be scratched, too. Sometimes he doesn't like to do his obedience tricks (sit, stay, shake paws), but if I tell him he will get scratches, he will do it. It's not that he is badly behaved, he just has learned how to negotiate! And, I think it's so funny when he tries to negotiate. I like doing the massage, not only is it bonding, I can keep track of his lumps and how they feel. He didn't like being groomed at all until a few years ago, and is absolutely impossible about grooming his tail, and is wussy about his paws being touched.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is adorable and I love how he poses for the camera! By the way, he looks like he's in great physical shape too! Go Winnie!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a sweet, adorable face!
I think our old guys have learned how to manipulate us and get just what they want.

I hope his vet visit goes wonderful and you need to keep osting picuters for us to admire!:smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There's nothing like a good butt rub! Penny will back into me and then get so ecstatic that she has to sit down. She squiggles and squirms with her nose in the air, eyes half closed. She also DEMANDS it but in the sweetest way possible. I do think he's as handsome and goofy as you do!



kwiland said:


> I was so excited about posting pictures that I forgot to comment on the massage. For years now, Winnie has loved massage and DEMANDS it daily. He does the fake out, he acts like he is asking for a head pet, then turns around and shows his rear! He likes to be scratched, too. Sometimes he doesn't like to do his obedience tricks (sit, stay, shake paws), but if I tell him he will get scratches, he will do it. It's not that he is badly behaved, he just has learned how to negotiate! And, I think it's so funny when he tries to negotiate. I like doing the massage, not only is it bonding, I can keep track of his lumps and how they feel. He didn't like being groomed at all until a few years ago, and is absolutely impossible about grooming his tail, and is wussy about his paws being touched.


----------

